# how long do I let 'em (morels) grow?



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

got a pretty good gaggle (pod? flock? school? herd? crop?) of 'em in my yard just pushing through. How long shoud I wait before plucking 'em? How long is "too long"? 

(too lazy to search the site for the answer so if it's out there I apologize...feel free to tell me what an idiot I am!)


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

How big are they now? I'd give them a day, and see if they really gain any size or not. If not, pick 'em. If they do, maybe give them another day. I usually pick public land, so I pick what I find, otherwise someone else usually will. But, on private land, you might be able to get a little more size out of them if you wait. It also depends on weather too. If it is right before forecasted rain, I'd wait. If everything is dry with no rain in the near future, I'd pick 'em.


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=114

We have an entire section dedicated to mushroom information, hopefully you'll find what you're looking for there, or if you post there/move this thread there, you'll get the attention of the specialists that focus in that category. Hope this helps.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

AllForTheGreen said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=114
> 
> We have an entire section dedicated to mushroom information, hopefully you'll find what you're looking for there, or if you post there/move this thread there, you'll get the attention of the specialists that focus in that category. Hope this helps.


 
figured it was somewhere, thanks!


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

Quite welcome! Glad to help


----------

